# Ultimate Muzzleloader Scope



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I need help making a decision. I just bought a Savage 10 MLII SS barrel with the wood laminate stock. My plan is to make the ultimate all seasons hunting gun. I need a scope to put on it, I would prefer a 50mm for low light situations as it will mostly be used for stand hunting, I don't need any thing over 3-10 power as it is a muzzleloader max shot will be 200 yards. I would prefer American made with a lifetime Warranty, all else being equal. I would prefer under or around $700, but could spend more. I am not in a hurry as deer season is a long way off. My options right now are Leupold VX-3L 3.5-10X50 or Zeiss Conquest 3-9x50 (yes I know it is not american made). But I am looking at everything, these 2 look like the top contenders as of now. I want to make my go to hunting gun I'll hopefully use for 25 years.
Any advice?


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

i have a zeiss and love it spend the money for it and youll love it. beats out leupold


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Funman said:


> i have a zeiss and love it spend the money for it and youll love it. beats out leupold


+1:thumbsup:

I own a few of both brands and Zeiss has by far the best Glass and light capture qualities in general and this quality slowly presents itself as the daylight fades.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

both are GREAT only one choice mmmmmmmmmmmmm Zeiss


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I love the leopold got 5 on diffrent rifles


----------

